# kaupungilla



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kuulin tv-sarjassa:

(Kännykällä) "Olen eksyksissä kaupungilla! ... Tule hakemaan minut!"

Mitä eroa on "kaupungilla" ja "kaupungissa"? Miten kuuluisi jos sanotaan "Olen eksyksissä kaupungissa!"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Eksyksissä kaupungi*lla*_ antaa vaikutelman, että kysymyksessä on henkilön *koti*kaupunki tai ainakin kaupunki, jonka hän tuntee enemmän tai vähemmän hyvin.  Lisäksi se tuo mieleen ajatuksen, että hän on eksyksissä kaupungin keskustassa, ei kaukana jossakin lähiössä.

Inessiivin käyttö on tietysti aivan oikein monissa muissa yhteyksissä: _Olin eksyksissä siinä kaupungissa enkä tiennyt, mitä tehdä._


----------



## Määränpää

Kaupungilla =


Grumpy Old Man said:


> kaupungin keskustassa



Minusta tämä on kaikkein tärkein tieto.


----------



## Spongiformi

Paikallinenkin voi sanoa: "_Lähden käymään kaupungilla_", mutta vain ulkopuolella asuva voi sanoa: "_Lähden käymään kaupungissa_".


----------



## Määränpää

Spongiformi said:


> Paikallinenkin voi sanoa: "_Lähden käymään kaupungilla_", mutta vain ulkopuolella asuva voi sanoa: "_Lähden käymään kaupungissa_".


Totta: jos asuu kaupungin keskustassa ja menee ulos, on _kaupungilla_.

Kotona ei voi olla _kaupungilla_, vaan _kaupungilla_ ollaan silloin kun ollaan keskustan kaduilla, kaupoissa, ravintoloissa jne.

Minun kielikorvani mukaan kaupungille voi lähteä myös vieraassa kaupungissa, ja juuri silloin on vaarassa eksyä!


----------

